# what dart is this?



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

What dart?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Imitator I think, but I am not sure if imitators have one spot on the nose, I thought they tend to have two.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like the build of an imitator as opposed to a variabilis.


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

I think that its a Variabilis. If you look at the caresheet you can tell the two apart by the patterning on the nose. Another way to tell the two apart is their stomach patterns. Variabilis have blue ventral coloration with a yellow coloration on the neck. You can find this information here: (Along with pictures) http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=34274

-Yidso


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

those are really beutiful frogs


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Imitator - Build and the fact that it does not have granulated skin like a variabilis


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

Imitators have 2 spost on the nose and variabilis have a single spot. The variabilis is also slightly smaller than imitators, but of course you can't use that here.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Looks like a new morph (froglet), so I wouldn't go by appearance to ID it positively as either an Imi or Vari.


----------

